# Jubilee



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Where were you when the King Died. I was on Esso Bedford, creeping around the Yemen coast on way to Ras Tanura, listening Area 3 from Colombo. Traffic list started with GBMS. did not hear that very often, a message for ALL British Ships. It was the announcement of the Kings death, can still recall it vividly


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I just about remember union flags crossed above the front door and a tiny TV for HM's coronation but her father's death is just too early (dob Jan 1951).


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I was at school and we were sent home. Listening to traffic lists and GBMS was about 12 years away.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was in the 3rd form at school,remember the two weeks of mournful music on the radio.Dont think that would happen again.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

On Bibby ship Herefordshire in dock at London, I suddenly realised all ships nearby had Red Ensigns at half mast. I presume our master was told to comply by local authorities. Then heard it all on BBC later.


----------

